# 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch



## iambrennan (Dec 14, 2008)

I am just waiting for the Faux Mesh (4 Pieces) For the Bottom Lip...so 99.9% finished!
Bumper before "rearlift"...








Bumper After...

















































[up] or [down]


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Aren't tow hitches without safety chains illegal??


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_Aren't tow hitches without safety chains illegal??

Yes, but....
1. You wouldn't be seeing the safety chain loops on the *removable* part of the hitch, anyway
2. Assuming he got it from OEMpl.us, they've been welding the safety-chain loops on the receivers for compliance. You just can't see it from the angle of his photos.

Now the important question.... what are you doing with your original valence? PM me....


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (iambrennan)*

Great Job!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks kinda phallic, but better than this, 











_Modified by JustMike at 7:18 AM 6/25/2009_


----------



## iambrennan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Yes, but....
1. You wouldn't be seeing the safety chain loops on the *removable* part of the hitch, anyway
2. Assuming he got it from OEMpl.us, they've been welding the safety-chain loops on the receivers for compliance. You just can't see it from the angle of his photos.

Now the important question.... what are you doing with your original valence? PM me....









I did get the hitch from OEMpl.us (eurohitch), and it does have one safety-chain loop. And you are correct as you cannot see it, as this kit looks incredible and hides perfectly under the bumper when using.
My original valence is for "SALE", but bear in mind I have to use the two ends of the mesh for this bumper according to EUROHITCH, as they are only giving me the 3 middle pieces.
If I cannot remove this from my older valence safely, then I will start the bidding RIGHT NOW !!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Looks great Brennan!


----------



## dylan22 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (iambrennan)*

why do you even need a hitch on an A3... seems like the wrong car to me


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (iambrennan)*









I smell rubber!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (dylan22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dylan22* »_why do you even need a hitch on an A3... seems like the wrong car to me

Because....
...you want a hitch-mounted bikerack
...you want a track-trailer for tires/tools/etc. for an auto-x or HPDE.
...you need to move some furniture and a 4x8 U-Haul is a great solution
...you use an open utility trailer or open U-Haul trailer to pick up bags of mulch and manure from Home Depot
...you want to pull a Sea-Doo or other small watercraft
......or a motorcycle on a trailer


----------



## iambrennan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Because....
...you want a hitch-mounted bikerack
...you want a track-trailer for tires/tools/etc. for an auto-x or HPDE.
...you need to move some furniture and a 4x8 U-Haul is a great solution
...you use an open utility trailer or open U-Haul trailer to pick up bags of mulch and manure from Home Depot
...you want to pull a Sea-Doo or other small watercraft
......or a motorcycle on a trailer











































I concur...The End.
Does one need to justify bringing a long a little extra fun??
The real reason I went with the WESTFALIA setup from the good guys from EUROHITCH (OEM.plus), is that the kit is factory accessory in EUROPE directly from AUDI.
It looks clean, works perfectly, and if you think you got looks driving around town in your A3...just wait till you got a sexy set of slicks behind ya, or better yet a new SEA-DOO !!


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (iambrennan)*

Also possible (basically same car):


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 A3 with Westfalia Hitch (iambrennan)*

Mines BIGGER !!!


----------



## devil14 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have been looking for this kit without sucess. Does any one know the part id for the whole kit? (towbar, hitch, grill, etc). Thanks a lot.


----------



## Zadig_TDI (Jun 21, 2013)

*A3 trailer hitch*



devil14 said:


> i have been looking for this kit without sucess. Does any one know the part id for the whole kit? (towbar, hitch, grill, etc). Thanks a lot.



See http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=353091 This has a lot of very useful info.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Holy dead-thread res-erection.

..speaking of phallic things.


----------

